# Somewhere on Buckeye Lake



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Got off work around 3:30 actually exactly 3:30 came home grab my gear headed out to a spot try to a Joshy to no avail.
Switched over to a stick bait one after Mini cast that was not going to cut it flipped over to her Johnson silver minnow it was on cast in and out let me to hit bottom ripping it up and let it flutter back down that was the ticket...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

You know, I've never fished a spoon...


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I have never tossed a Johnson Silver Minnow for 'eyes here. But have done very well in Canada, especially with the white curly tail Uncle Josh pork rind attached. Good stuff and am going to give this a try!


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Dovans said:


> You know, I've never fished a spoon...


I have always done extremely well with a spoon first time I use the Johnson silver minnow my girlfriend told me to put it on


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to see you are fishing and doing reports.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> You know, I've never fished a spoon...


Sun + Spoon = Toothy Critter. Gar-un-teed.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Sun + Spoon = Toothy Critter. Gar-un-teed.


 Yeah I dusted off my Johnson minnow spoon to use today, hour later damn wind got me snagged. Time for a shiny new one.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

BassHunter45 said:


> Yeah I dusted off my Johnson minnow spoon to use today, hour later damn wind got me snagged. Time for a shiny new one.


Little Cleo's also work great


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I watched a bunch of YouTube videos on spoons lol and got me wanting to give it a try and haven't caught anything on them lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

canoe carp killer said:


> I watched a bunch of YouTube videos on spoons lol and got me wanting to give it a try and haven't caught anything on them lol


How are you fishing them?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> How are you fishing them?


I've tried jigging them vertically and then from shore kind of a jerk and pause and then straight retrieve. Also leaned real fast they need a swivel of some sort because it destroyed my lin. I stopped using them because I had no confidence in them whatsoever after that


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

canoe carp killer said:


> I've tried jigging them vertically and then from shore kind of a jerk and pause and then straight retrieve. Also leaned real fast they need a swivel of some sort because it destroyed my lin. I stopped using them because I had no confidence in them whatsoever after that


Hey Rob. You said that was the ticket. The ticket for what. You neglected to say what and how many that you caught and what size. Besides I'm wondering about that lure.

Your Buddy Snuff


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> I've tried jigging them vertically and then from shore kind of a jerk and pause and then straight retrieve. Also leaned real fast they need a swivel of some sort because it destroyed my lin. I stopped using them because I had no confidence in them whatsoever after that


I use 20# power pro on every fishing,ty to barell swivel ,then from 1' to 3' mono line ty to quick snap,easy to change lures.if I need more weight,i use slip sinker and barell swivel is my stop.i use that for,bober, jigging,casting and trolling.i use braid for strength and is not jumping of my spool.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used the JSM for over 70 years and it can be a deadly offering in many cases. I never have a line twist problem with braid, fluro, or mono as I use a quality small Spro swivel when using lures that have the potential to spin.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I have used the JSM for over 70 years and it can be a deadly offering in many cases. I never have a line twist problem with braid, fluro, or mono as I use a quality small Spro swivel when using lures that have the potential to spin.


Yeah I have had the same experience with braid not twisting when verticle jigging... 
Anyone know why?
Happysnag, I just started using floro. Leaders last year. I'm still at a point I only use them when I'm fishing clean/ish water. Or when I know I'm gonna have a blade bait or lipless crank on I'll keep a rod rigged with a floro leader. Hank,the floro leader will also help prevent your line fouling in the hooks on your retrieve.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl, I always tell myself I should be using spoons more for saugeye. I use blade baits a lot but not spoons. I'm gonna start a box for them. Lol my wallet thanks you for bringing them up during the time of year we all love to bye lures


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I just started using floro. Leaders last year



Are you using floro. leader material or floro. fishing line?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

ristorap said:


> Are you using floro. leader material or floro. fishing line?


it was on my boat he was getting spanked and finally switched at alum this spring. I was just using segar flouro 12lb line.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I throw a lot of spoons on Erie for eyes and smallmouth, primarily Hopkins spoons. I was shown the way of "Heavy Metal" merits by Jim Corey many years ago and have been a convert ever since. I have used them inland with success for many species. Last year on Alum I stopped at a traditional eye area and the big channel cats wore me out.

I use braid, a small swivel, and then a 2' leader of 15-17 lb flouro. The heavier leader helps prevent fouls with the hooks on the spoon or blade bait. The hit is always on the fall of the bait. You can use a lot of different spoons and blade baits to vary the fall rate and action.

"Heavy Metal" is a very effective at catching fish, often times more effective and efficient than any other lure or presentation, including live bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Are you using floro. leader material or floro. fishing line?





93stratosfishnski said:


> it was on my boat he was getting spanked and finally switched at alum this spring. I was just using segar flouro 12lb line.


I was until I put on that leader! I've kept 15#segar red label in my bag since


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I throw a lot of spoons on Erie for eyes and smallmouth, primarily Hopkins spoons. I was shown the way of "Heavy Metal" merits by Jim Corey many years ago and have been a convert ever since. I have used them inland with success for many species. Last year on Alum I stopped at a traditional eye area and the big channel cats wore me out.
> 
> I use braid, a small swivel, and then a 2' leader of 15-17 lb flouro. The heavier leader helps prevent fouls with the hooks on the spoon or blade bait. The hit is always on the fall of the bait. You can use a lot of different spoons and blade baits to vary the fall rate and action.
> 
> "Heavy Metal" is a very effective at catching fish, often times more effective and efficient than any other lure or presentation, including live bait.


I'm pretty sure the "heavy metal"article is posted in the "how to determine a saugeye spot" thread.....
There's another member on here that swears bye the spoon bite. Ducky.... I think he said he learned from the late great jim corey as well. And seams to do great with tbem...
Casting an yo yo ing them back has to be a crazy fun bite. I bet they hammer the spoons!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Spent many hours on the boat with Jim Corey as his tournament partner. I would say 90% of my summer saugeye fishing is spent spooning. Either throwing a Hopkins, War Eagle, Wahoo, or Lazer Eye spoon.
If I'm not spooning I'm pulling bouncers and harnesses.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

I also like to use bladebaits and jigging spoons like the hopkins shorty. I've been using the snaps with bearing to slow down line twist.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess you can say that I'm a lite heavy metal user. I tend to like the flutter type spoons over the heavier ones. Longer drop time is the main reason and you have to be a line watcher. Some of them I put a small spinner blade right on the hook. Even more flash and noise. I do have to say that's it not a lure I start the day off with.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> I've tried jigging them vertically and then from shore kind of a jerk and pause and then straight retrieve. Also leaned real fast they need a swivel of some sort because it destroyed my lin. I stopped using them because I had no confidence in them whatsoever after that


When I fish spoons or spinners I use at least 2 swivels...one will not cut it and you'll get major line twists. I put one directly on the spoon and the other 6"-8" above that...no more problems.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Another interesting saugeye thread here! I used to wear the smallmouth out when I was younger on spoons. Not sure why I quit using them, but I think after reading this they are going back in the box. Would love to try them for eyes, I think hopping them along the bottom could be very effective! Good info guys!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Lewis, you are a blessed man to have been Jim's partner. Never got to fish with him but spent lots a time at the bait shop with him and Darlene.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree with Snuff what ticket Rob? The ticket that got you back to your house with your gf?  where is the fish? Lmao


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Since we are on the topic of blades and spoons. Has anyone had luck switching from treble to single hooks? Be it casting or vertical jigging I manage to hook everything but fish. Would a single hook change up the action too much ?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a tip that some of you might find hard to believe. Corey and I never used a swivel of any kind with our spoons. Nothing but a round nosed duo-lok snap. In fact, we welcomed a little line twist as it just added to the flutter action of the spoon. They always caught better after the line had a little twist, particularly the Lazer Eyes. If it got too bad we'd just remove the spoon and pull the line behind the boat while changing spots.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kayakmac said:


> I agree with Snuff what ticket Rob? The ticket that got you back to your house with your gf?  where is the fish? Lmao


Bassboss wasn't there to take his pic


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The Walleye Willowspoon used to be a favorite of mine. It's a light, flutter type spoon with a single hook. Good in shallower waters. Can tip it with a minnow or crawler. Can't find them in stores around here anymore.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It would go through the weeds pretty well when drifting through light weeds.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Lewis, I do the same thing. Just cut everything off of the line and pull the line behind the boat as I head to another spot or dock.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bassboss wasn't there to take his pic


Actually I forward them to him


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Actually I forward them to him


Eh we know your out there catching!


----------

